
Toxoplasma gondii may help promote the entrepreneurial spirit? - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/parasite-cat-faeces-mind-alter-humans-courage-fear-failure-toxoplasma-gondii-a8463436.html
======
squozzer
For your discussion - can we use this hypothesis to evaluate the behavior of
ourselves and others we know?

This article has appeared in several guises - such as exposure to T. gondii
causes impulsive risk-taking behavior more generally.

I have several friends who have been highly exposed to cats, but not sure how
many of my other friends have not, so no control group AFAIK.

------
im3w1l
Interesting if it turns out it promotes adaptive fearlessness. A confounder
could be that people who care a lot about their career could be more likely to
self-select into cat ownership as opposed to dog ownership since it takes less
energy and time - meaning they would have a higher likelihood of being
infected.

------
jbob2000
I flagged this because of the gross hyperbole in the title and the article
itself.

------
stuntkite
Soon we'll see a wave of products for startup growth hackers like the "raw
water"... except it's pills of cat shit from feral colonies.

EDIT: If you aren't aware, t. gondii is spread by cat feces as their normal
lifecycle uses cats and mice.

